

Zenbox CustomData: Make Gmail your customer admin dashboard - sgrove
http://blog.zenboxapp.com/zenbox-custom-data-supercharged-your-admin-da

======
brianr
I really like the idea of Zenbox, but I had to turn it off because the Chrome
extension was bringing my browing experience to a crawl, on all sites (not
just gmail). Hope team Zenbox can resolve the performance issues!

~~~
sgrove
Thanks for the feedback, there are a few challenges around this - we need to
get it order ASAP. We've had a few performance-only hack days, and have
another one this weekend.

It'd probably be work a blog post talking about some of the challenges around
eeking out performance in places where you're not accounted for (as an
extension, for example), and some ways to work around it - once we've fixed
it, of course!

------
swampthing
Really cool, can't wait to try this out!

